# New to macros - not sure where to start



## Abby Rose (May 3, 2010)

Might this be better posted in the beginners forum? I'm new to photography in general and I'm over there most of the time but I think it might be good to ask here first because you guys are the macro people.  I'm sorry if this is the wrong place. 

I am drawn to macro photography. It's one of my favorites, possibly my favorite kind to look at. So I would like to do some! 

However, I am not sure where to start. I have a sony H50 camera - a point and shoot (but its a _good_ point and shoot!) that has decent - I think - macro capabilities. Someone recommended a raynox lens to put over the top of the regular lens for better macros, but it (the H50) has a weird thread size and so I dont think a raynox would fit unless I could find some sort of step-up or step-down ring for it. I'm still very confused on what can be attached to this camera.  Filters, conversion lenses, the more I read, the more questions I have. 

Also, flash/light. My camera can get pretty close to things and still get them in focus, like about a few centimeters away, but then of course the lens blocks all the light except in certain circumstances. As for flash, I've used the flash (the built-in) a few times, but I'm of course limited because of the lens being in the way and shadowing anything close. 

Can anyone direct me to a place I could start reading to learn more? Perhaps a website, or a book? Or would someone like to give me a few tips? 

Here are a few examples of my attempts. Except for the dew (which could be sharper, anyway), they are all pretty atrocious. And they are all pretty tight crops. 

pinecone - is this even technically a macro? I kind of dont think so. You can definitely tell that this one a tight crop. 






dew





more dew





and the very worst - dont laugh - the bug photos here on the macro forum are exquisite, but this is the best _I_ could do!


----------



## dab_20 (May 3, 2010)

I would have to say you do a pretty dang good job for having a point and shoot!! The dew shots are excellent and the bug photos are very good, too. As you've probably heard before, it's the photographer who produces excellent photos, not the camera. You can do only so much with a point and shoot when it comes to macro... just keep practicing.

Sorry, I don't have a lot of tips for you... not all that experienced in the photography world either! Keep shooting!


----------



## Abby Rose (May 3, 2010)

Thanks dab 20.  

I know its not the camera, except sometimes it helps.  Here is an example of what the camera is capable of (droplet-wise) and its better than what I got with my dew droplets. I wonder if this person has some sort of other setup for her H50? I've looked all over her account (Flickr-stalking?  ) and nowhere can I find if she uses anything besides the camera itself of not. There are other people on Flickr who have achieved very nice macros with their H50s, and I want to try to get same thing. But it would be helpful to know if they have something over the lens. In the meantime, I'll keep practicing with what I have!  

Here: 
Happy Weekend Bouquet for You ! on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Dallmeyer (May 3, 2010)

The two bug shots are pretty good, especially the beetle!


----------



## dab_20 (May 4, 2010)

Abby Rose said:


> Thanks dab 20.
> 
> I know its not the camera, except sometimes it helps.  Here is an example of what the camera is capable of (droplet-wise) and its better than what I got with my dew droplets. I wonder if this person has some sort of other setup for her H50? I've looked all over her account (Flickr-stalking?  ) and nowhere can I find if she uses anything besides the camera itself of not. There are other people on Flickr who have achieved very nice macros with their H50s, and I want to try to get same thing. But it would be helpful to know if they have something over the lens. In the meantime, I'll keep practicing with what I have!
> 
> ...



Yeah, I definitely have to agree with you! I wouldn't know either! Yeah, I mean, if you can take great shots with a point and shoot... I think you are going to excel as a photographer much more than a novice starting out with a SLR.


----------



## Raizels (May 4, 2010)

dab_20 said:


> Abby Rose said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks dab 20.
> ...



That comment is so comforting to us point and shooters! Maybe it's a good thing I can't afford a DSLR and am learning on my P&S. Like learning to drive n a stick shift 

As for the photos, loved the bug ones! kudos!


----------



## Abby Rose (May 4, 2010)

Like I said, good point and shoot. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Shooter1 (May 9, 2010)

Hi Abby Rose, love the name. Your camera will accept screw on filters so a Raynox lens is doable. I think your filter size if 72mm which is large for a point and shoot so adapters will be a challenge but there out there.  You could also try close-up filters which are readily available. Purchase a set of three to start with - 1x, 2x 3x. Your photos show very good technique and you definitely have a 'macro' eye.


----------



## Speed JUnkyz (May 15, 2010)

wow omg really those dew shots gave me goose bumps..... simply amazing


----------

